# Show Us Yer Bulls



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Anyone else here into Seiko Bull Heads ?

I'm a big fan of them.

Not pretty watches.

Some may say ugly but I think they sum up their era perfectly.

Here's a couple of mine.

Of course the AKA is a later version but very much a replica/homage of the original .

Seiko


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Not my pic, but ive an identical one....



And non japanese Sorna:



(apologies for the out of focus quick shot...







)


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Ok, go on then, here is my bullhead and helmet:










Thanks

deano


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Reminds me of this posh tart who would have used that pronounciation of a much ruder request!!


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

deano really like those straps,were they bought from rlt? very retro,got another helmet case i want to change the strap on and that looks just right.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Yep, I'm a big fan







...so I still have mine despite not being electric







....


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I've got one Seiko bullhead:

*1974 Seiko 6138-0040 21-jewel automatic*










...and, like JonW, a slightly off-topic one:

*1970's Sorna Jacky Ickx Easy-Rider*










Just so you know, Jacky Ickx from Belgium was a Formula One racing driver between 1966 and 1979. He raced for Tyrrell, Brabham, Lotus, Williams, Ensign, Ligier and, perhaps most famously, Ferrari. He also held the World Record (equalled by Denmark's Tom Kristensen in 2004) for the most number of Le Mans 24 Hours wins (six, in 1969, 1975-77 and 1981-82) and was the 1982 World Sports Car Champion.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

andy, you'll probably recognise this one, i got it from you







, still haven't got around to doing anything with it yet, i never seem to have the time


















regards, john.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

This is the only Bullhead I`ve got, strangely it`s the only one of these Sorna`s I`ve seen that isn`t a `Jacky Ickx`









*Sorna Chronograph, 17 jewel EB8420, 1970`s*


















BTW as I mentioned in the thread.... *`Bullheads, What's the background to this style?`* on Jan 29 2006, at 04:35 PM......

*"I`ve found an article by Gisbert L. Brunner called `Citizen: Watches for the World`*

Anyway in it he says that when Citizen were developing the Bullshead chronograph they nicked named it `Easter Rabbit"


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

johnbaz said:


> andy, you'll probably recognise this one, i got it from you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes Jon I do remember that one.

I aquired it without the chrono dial and seconds hand and had a go at improvising which is why it's a bit of a mish-mash which was made clear at point of sale.

Just thought I'd point that out Jon


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

From all these pics Ive noticed my Seiko bullhead doesnt have its original bracelet as mine has full links with no centre small link. Does anyone have a spare one of these originals in good condition they dont need?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Interestingly I found this link to a NOS one on the bay and its just like the one I have... so which is right?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/SEIKO-BAND-FOR-BULL...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Nice bullheads gents







. I've not got one myself yet although I'm on the lookout for a Seiko or Citizen in good nick. Those perforated rally type straps look great on these watches as well. I suppose the only thing I'd be wary of is what looks to be the significant height of the watch. For me, I think it would be a "ding magnet" on doorways/walls etc.. I'd have to be very careful when wearing it I think.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

JonW said:


> Interestingly I found this link to a NOS one on the bay and its just like the one I have... so which is right?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/SEIKO-BAND-FOR-BULL...1QQcmdZViewItem


Jon,

I have some of these bracelets that I bought from this seller...they do fit a bullhead but are not correct. The correct ones are as in the image below --- but a good one is extremely hard to find. They suffer very badly from "stretch" (wear) on the middle link. You can see this on my brown bullhead in botton right corner.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Cheers Paul, I'll keep a lazy eye out for one of the originals, but the stretch seems worrying...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JonW said:


> Cheers Paul, I'll keep a lazy eye out for one of the originals, but the stretch seems worrying...


Just a thought, but maybe the stretch comes about from years (decades) of constant wear and therefore would probably not be a problem if the watch was only occasionaly used?


----------

